# Terminal Knot for "knotless" jigging set-up



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Working on having a "knotless" jigging set-up. 25' HC spliced to main line of Daiwa Boat Braid. Splice end loop in HC. Then making up my own wind-ons. Couple of questions? Read alot on making wind-ons with a short splice of mono (12" or less) using a "nub" on mono made from nail knot. Then after insertion into HC tying another nail knot over HC and mono that lies just to the terminal edge of nub on mono. Sounds pretty simple. But does anyone have any field experience with this connection? How much of a pain is it to get nub inserted into HC--I'm using 80" JB and have 80# and 130# splicing needles.
According to all the expert splicers who post here, spliced connections if done properly are 100% connections. Seems like the thing to do.
If this works out then what knot to the terminal tackle? I've been using a well lubricated uni with no problems, but think a knot with two passes of mono thru ring/swivel might be better.
Any comments/tips/experience is welcomed


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Check this site and you'll get the answer you want. If not, you can contact Roger to discuss with him. Roger is my fishing friend who is retired living in Cape Cod.
He is very innovative and has scientific mind.
He was wondering how short mono or FC can insert it hollow braided line without any failure even for big blueifn in 200 lbs and he developed new loop to loop connection lines with short 12" mono inserted to hollow braid called Streamlineleaders this year.
Many fishermen and Capts tested the line for big blueifn without single failure.

To connect solid braided line and mono/FC, I highly recommend *Mid Knot* and *PR Kont.*

http://www.streamlineleaders.com/products/


----------



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Terminal Knot*

Thanks Kil

What I was really asking was about the knot for terminal tackle connection. Don't you use a knot that has 2 passes of the mono leader thru swivel/ring/hook eye?


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

You should be able to do that with a uni or most any other terminal knot

D


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2006)

Good info Kil (as always. I do like the albright myself, its been very dependable while chunking for yft.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

The folks at Izorline have been using that nail knot/nub HC deal now for over a year on cows repeatedly with good results. Call Izor or Baja Fish Gear.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Day0ne said:


> You should be able to do that with a uni or most any other terminal knot
> 
> D


I think I'd like to try some of the super-mono lines like by Sufix with no leader at all. They say Izorline is the straight skinny for tuna mono lines as well. Maybe do a *San Diego Jam Knot straight* to the lure.

Serious, I'm tired of fluoro leaders and the braid fad. Back when I learned to fish, a leader only meant two things: piano wire so you don't get bit off by the toothy critters, or heavy "shark line" terminal tackle like for cod or grouper.

Maybe I'm crazy, but there are some new *super-lines for traditional mono*, too. If the line gets frizzy after catching a fish (you can feel it), you have plenty to cut off instead of worrying about your top-shot or wind-on leader length, too. If worse gets to worse, you can use it for backing and spool back up - I use a stupid Uni-to-Uni knot (and a drop of glue) for connecting the backing to the mainline.


----------



## cbrute (Dec 24, 2009)

Fellows, the question was, how do you tie to the lure.

I use loop & a crimp. No knot is used in the whole system.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

I've not had a failure in a terminal knot in years. Can't remember the last time I did and I tie up to 130lb FC. If we're talking marlin trolling and 400lb leaders and such then thats another story, I'd feel better with a crimp. But for jigging and popping, once you learn a great knot and have confidence in it, it should work.

Crimps are great and nearly 100% when done properly....I just havent had the need to use them. in the end, use what works for you and what you have confidence in.


----------



## cbrute (Dec 24, 2009)

Any knot in the line leader system, eg: perfection, albright, uni, you will lose 30 to 40% of the line,leader strength.


----------



## ifish42na (Jan 4, 2006)

Have a look at Gary Teraoka's guid to the nub connection. I have seen it land several YFT over 200lb on stand-up gear with short insert. It's easy to do yourself.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi Basil, 
Nice to see you here.  
Thanks for the link.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

this is the knot I use for attaching leader to tackle.

http://www.marinews.com/Centauri-Knot-317.php#glossary


----------

